# Keyboard not responding



## Paul WS (Sep 3, 2004)

My keyboard will not respond to keystrokes on start-up. The problem began when my daughter accidentally held down the R shift key for ?30 secs or more. She recalls seeing a message re function keys with the option to OK or Cancel and she OKayed. The problem can be solved by going into Word and holding down the R shift key for about 15 secs after which the keyboard works properly but is there a permanent fix please? I use Windows XP. It is a fairly new Microsoft Internet Keyboard
Paul WS


----------



## loserOlimbs (Jun 19, 2004)

Have you rebooted since then?


----------



## GripS (Apr 30, 2005)

Well. I just held down the Shift key and was givin the option 'To deactivate filter keys click settings'.


----------



## Paul WS (Sep 3, 2004)

Thanks, this happened a few days ago and I have rebooted several times. The message 'To deactivate filter keys click settings' is what must have appeard when the shift key was first held down but it no longer appears so I do not have the option to cancel.
Paul


----------



## kilowatt1 (Oct 27, 2001)

Hello Paul,

Take a look at THIS link. The info there should fix you up.

Good luck.

Kilowatt


----------



## Paul WS (Sep 3, 2004)

Thanks Kilowatt, I have been to the site and will follow their advice
Paul


----------



## Paul WS (Sep 3, 2004)

Final thanks, the problem has been solved
Paul


----------

